# Nouba makeup brand



## Aurelie (May 26, 2005)

Hello I'm a newbie!!

I saw Nouba makeup in Amsterdam airport last christmas. Is this brand only avaliable in Netherlands? 
If not, can I get it in Canada? France?

Any reviews about this brand?


----------



## feebee (Jul 11, 2006)

*MSF look-a-likes!*

If anyone has access to nouba cosmetics you should definately check them out!
I've never taken much interest before but last night i noticed what look like MAC MSFS... they had a dark pink/red with gold veining, a paler pink with gold veining and two bronze shades...
Their blushes are also in the form of MSFs and they do baked eyeshadow duos which look almost identical to the new range MAC have coming out...

http://www.noubacosmetics.com/product.asp


----------



## mymla (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, I saw those a while ago! Haven't tried them though, but I did swatch them on my hand. They do seem really nice.. I haven't tried any of the MSF's so I don't know how they are compared to these. I bought a Porcelain Pink a while ago from a girl on LJ, and I though I'd try it on before I buy any of the Nouba ones. From what I remember, Nouba's were a little more expensive than the MSF's so I wanted to see if I liked the MSF first.
I'd love to hear if anyone here has tried them though!


----------



## feebee (Jul 11, 2006)

They're nice aren't they, and so pigmented too!
I'm very tempted by the blush and eyeshadow duos... and there was a sale in the department store so there was 20% discount!
I got the bronzer yesterday (not the MSF style) and its really nice, very natural looking.
I'm surprised it is more expensive than MAC though, perhaps that is just in Sweden?  Although im in Ireland and everthing is more expensive here!!


----------



## mymla (Jul 11, 2006)

20% discount? That's great! 

I think I'll visit Nouba tomorrow, now I'm tempted to look at them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember seeing one (I believe it was an eyeshadow, but I'm not sure) that was so pretty, a pale peachy/pink with some silver in it. 

But yeah, they were like 300SEK here, and I belive MSF's cost 200-something. Not a HUGE difference, but still.


----------



## feebee (Jul 11, 2006)

Me too!
I left my credit card at home so i wouldnt be tempted to go shopping on my lunch break.... now im tempted to go home early to go and shop lol!!

I'm such a make up fiend... I visited Stockholm in November and the first thing i did was go to Face Stockholm and The Make up Store lol!!!


----------



## patentg33k (Jul 11, 2006)

I found a US site for these cosmetics through Froogle-- See

http://www.bebeautiful.com/site/depa...FSVvSAoddQu9Aw

At this site, the Earth Powders are $22 which is comparable to MAC (a teeny bit less).  I haven't placed an order but an definitely considering it!!  Thanks for the tip on this brand!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, those look pretty nice!  Anyone have swatch pics?


----------



## MissMarley (Jul 12, 2006)

i'll try to get up a swatch of the one i just bought in denmark- it is BRIGHT pink with gold veining- it's absolutely gorgeous, and more pigmented than any of my MSFs


----------



## MissMarley (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a pic of my nouba blush (pinky blush #11- it's a summer LE) and swatches on my hand


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 13, 2006)

above ^ wow how vibrant is that


----------



## mymla (Jul 13, 2006)

Oooh, I think I might need that one! So pretty


----------



## aziajs (Jul 13, 2006)

That is really cool.  I contacted them about getting their products over here and they said I could order online.  The only problem is that the swatches aren't that good.


----------



## MarniMac (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone know which blush might compare to stereo rose?


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_Here's a pic of my nouba blush (pinky blush #11- it's a summer LE) and swatches on my hand












_

 

oh my godddd
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that is just absolutely gorgeous. I WANT ONE!!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 23, 2006)

i would love to hear reviews of the blush that looks like msf's


----------



## aziajs (Jul 23, 2006)

The products may be shipped worldwide.

Here is a thread discussing Nouba:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ighlight=nouba


----------



## MACActress (Jul 23, 2006)

Ahh I must order some! The packaging reminds me a lot of the Nars packaging.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 23, 2006)

oh wow!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACActress* 
_Ahh I must order some! The packaging reminds me a lot of the Nars packaging._

 
i think so, too


----------



## Selenite (Jul 23, 2006)

I remember seeing Nouba products mentioned in recent Town and Country and Lucky issues.  Apparently it's an Italian brand that is now going international and has tons of shades for their products.    I'm glad that I'm not the only one that's heard of and is interested in this brand.  Look out MAC.


----------



## sigwing (Jul 23, 2006)

I wish they had descriptions of the shades or larger actual pictures of the colors.

The Earthpowders look interesting to me.


----------



## feebee (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought some more Nouba goodies this weekend...

I got one of the MSF type bronzers, its fab... i havent seen Shooting Star in person yet but it looks very similar.

I also checked out the eyeshadow duos...

There are almost exact copies of

Persona/Screen Vinyl and Brightside/Gallery Gal, but they were out of stock.
I did get an eyeshadow duo which looks almost identical to illusionary/burning ambition... the brown may have a teeny bit more of a coppery tone to it though.
I also got an duo with a taupe/grey and a champagne colour.
Their staying power is great, either wet or dry.

As for the similarity to NARS  packaging, i also got a single e/s and the packaging is EXACTLY the same as the NARS single eyeshadows!

I'll take some pictures tonight when i get home!


----------



## sigwing (Jul 24, 2006)

feebee, did you find this brand in a store somewhere?  I'd love to see the pics of what you got!  I liked that there's a nice range of colors in those "Earthpowders" but can't go by just a swatch with a bunch of numbers.  I'll be anxious to see more when you post it!  Thanks!


----------



## Eilinoir (Jul 24, 2006)

lol The packaging of their different products varies from the look of NARS and Smashbox


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 3, 2006)

*anoyone tried THESE from Nouba?*

I am so tempted!
http://www.bebeautiful.com/site/prod...47DAF7C61EAC2F

http://www.bebeautiful.com/site/prod...EC9E1F0D590FFC

http://www.bebeautiful.com/site/prod...E0E28FF048ECF0

I think I am gonna give one of the quds a try since i am loving my msf shadows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :cartwheel:


----------



## aziajs (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't have any Nouba prodsucts but I remember going to this site and seeing the eyeshadow duos.  I had wondered if MAC's would look like that.  It's funny that 312685 - #29 looks like Illusionary/Burning Ambition, 312681 - #25 looks like Bright Side/Gallery Gal, and 312682 - #26 looks like Persona/Screen Vinyl.


----------



## sigwing (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I don't have any Nouba prodsucts but I remember going to this site and seeing the eyeshadow duos.  I had wondered if MAC's would look like that.  It's funny that 312685 - #29 looks like Illusionary/Burning Ambition, 312681 - #25 looks like Bright Side/Gallery Gal, and 312682 - #26 looks like Persona/Screen Vinyl._

 
I noticed that, too....makes me want to order one just to see!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 3, 2006)

I am thinking i need a quad.
 i thought the same about the duo's too!
 i emailed them and asked for better photos of the blushes


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 14, 2007)

*If you LOVE MAC msf's * shimmer * glitter check this out*

Wasn't sure where to post, pls move if need be!!
I live in London and I went to John Lewis to bet a BB gel liner and stumbled across a MU brand I've never heard of or seen before:

NOUBA cosmetics from Italy

The packaging looks similar to Nars..they have amazing products althought the prices are a bit steep, eek!! 
They had Mineralize skinfinishes similar to MAC's Metal Rock, Gold Deposit & Shooting Star...amazing eyeshadows and liquid liners - rainbow of colours plain & glittery


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: If you LOVE MAC msf's * shimmer * glitter check this out*

these have been feautured before with the similarity with the skinfinishes. ive never seen them in john lewis though


----------



## Lissa (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: If you LOVE MAC msf's * shimmer * glitter check this out*

the eyeshadow compacts look just like Nars ones don't they...

the stuff looks nice, i will definitely head to the counter one day if I see it in John Lewis


----------



## Janice (Jun 14, 2007)

merged all threads on Nouba MSF's


----------

